

I Call This Blackmail - galactus
http://m.gizmodo.com/5814035/i-call-this-blackmail

======
ColinWright
Submitted 13 hours ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2680550>

There's no discussion there - I add this link purely for completeness.

